# This is America: New York and a Californian road trip.



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

First ever visit to the United States and it did not disappoint! Having flown to the States from Manchester in England, I partook in a cliche tourist adventure - starting in New York City before flying to the West Coast. The rest was done via a rented car from San Francisco to San Diego via LA and the Joshua Tree National Park. Hope you enjoy! 

New York City: 

The trip from JFK to Manhattan commences via passing through Queens and onto the Staten Island bridge. It’s scale is truly outstanding.










We stayed in Hotel Hudson; in an ideal location as we were close to both Central Park and this; Hearst Tower. The original architect of the six story base was Joseph Urban in 1928; before the addition of the tower nye on 80 years later - designed by Mancunian architect Norman Foster. 










Sorry I don’t recall all the street names but this sums up the scale and awe of New York. Every corner is a surprise. What took me as their attention to providing cycling lanes even in the most congested areas. Britain could learn from this. 










A few around Central Park: 



















The Carnegie Hall. The venue is a global icon in classical and popular music and dawned from Scottish-American Andrew Carnegie. It hosts just under 3,000 seats and is the work of William Burnet Tuthill. It is located on 7th Ave. 










Architectural masterpieces on 7th Ave. 










And finally, for the first set anyway, Times Square! Took a vast amount of pictures so expect further updates, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It`s good to see you posting on this side of the forumkay: Great stuff:applause:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the US.....too bad your time went so fast, but that's when you know your having a great time.....your pix are a good indication also....hurry back..kay::hi:kay:..:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

@paul62 Haha, thank you I always delve into the photo forums - either to seek new angles of places I know and love or places I want to visit. Love your work as well Paul, although it’s a shame you aren’t a Dale fan! 

@midrise You have an amazing country. I will be visiting again, maybe just to New York and the fellow North Eastern region like Boston, Philly etc

@christos Thank you! 

Next round up, staying in NYC: 

This is a monument to Columbus - an Italian born Spanish missionary who is credited for the founding of the New World, well, to many anyway. The buildings behind are a Trump hotel and HQ to the Time Warner group. My hotel was very close to here: 










The New York Times building. It is designed by the practices of Renzo Piano - architect of The Shard in London - and FXFOWLE. It was completed in 2007 and is the exact same height as the Chrysler Building - making it joint 8th highest skyscraper in NYC. 










For once I have no information regarding this build, a shame as it is heart-warming in complexion. It has Paramount labelled upon it and looks an early 20th century build, located near Broadway. If anyone has any info feel free to share! 










No need for a description here - the home of theatre alongside London’s West End, Broadway! 



















Bryant Park. Privately managed, the park received a makeover in 1988. It is located at the back of New York Public Library on 5th/6th Ave and is surrounded by a multitude of stunning 20th Century architecture, with an icon piercing through! 



















Macy’s Department Store - the biggest on Earth! Well they say that anyway. It makes even the most ardent anti-shopper fall in love. I also had a go on the piano used in Tom Hank’s BIG film, in which the locals looked at me in puzzlement. I shall never grow old! 



















If you haven’t been to the Empire State Building, have you been to New York City?!
The Astor family sold the Waldorf Astoria hotel in the 20’s and New York changed forever. The Empire State Development Co formed including the likes of John J Raskob and Al Smith and the icon was born, however it was only originally supposed to be 50 stories! It became the tallest building in the World upon its completion in 1931 and is noted for its grand Art Deco entrance and its inclusion in some monkey and elf film. 




























And finally, for now, a lovely vista down to Freedom Tower. I will post another update tomorrow!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics.


----------



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

@Diddy Thank you! 

Been preparing to start my teaching course in Manchester tomorrow so apologise for the lack of updates! I’m back now though, staying in NYC: 

Central Park:










The Metropolitan Museum of Art, located along New York’s famous Museum Mile, is beyond superlatives. It is third most visited museum on Earth after the Louvre and British Museum and is an absolute bargain! I bought a ticket for $12 and this covers you for 3 days! It was opened in 1870. Due to a strict time schedule, I only got to check out the Egyptian and Greek expeditions - but good god it was superb. 

Myself, being a little hooligan outside:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

Some more NYC pictures:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures so far!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Of all the photo ops in NY.....Trump Tower is my least appealing....other wise nice tour....His brand is useless/tasteless.:evil::down::evil:..There should be a tax on it for the privilege of his use of us the good people of The United States or how about some kind of tariff.


----------



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

@matt Thank you! Apologise about lack of updates but I’ve just started teaching training back in England and it’s been hectic! Will post some more momentarily 

@midrise I can understand why you dislike the Trump brand, it was just a perfect photo opportunity, especially with the protester and armed guards outside the front. 

Anyway, more New York - after this set I’ll move onto my Californian phase of the trip. But no reason why New York won’t make another appearance soon!


----------

